

Show HN: My first pay to download Android App - GotAnyMegadeth

Hello,<p>I have just finished my second app, which is also my first ever pay to download app. It's called StreamClock, It's like a radio alarm clock, but uses a Last.fm radio station, or Spotify Track  chosen by the user.<p>It took me 1 month of evenings and weekends, and I fell like I have learned a lot. I am particularly proud of the logo...<p>To find it just search "StreamClock" in Google Play.<p>I would really appreciate any feedback, comments, questions or suggestions. Thanks.
======
currycoder
This is awesome. I'd say, plug the fact that you can use the "Share" feature
in Spotify to set tracks/playlists for alarms rather than pushing your own UI.
People will have a better time choosing things that way, but it's otherwise a
hidden feature. Shame Last.fm doesn't support "Share".

Feature request: Google music integration.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Thanks, good idea. I wasn't sure how easy it would be for someone to work out
how to set up a Spotify alarm... I'll promote the share feature some more.

As far I can I tell the share works for Last.fm on my Nexus 7... What device
are you using?

Google music is one of the top items on the todo list, thanks.

------
ch0wn
This is a great idea. May I ask why you chose to go with a pre-ICS layout
instead of building on top of Holo?

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I was using both a Nexus 7 and a HTC Wildfire S (Android 2.3.5) to test my
app. To start with, I used just my N7 and the app was using the Holo Theme.
Then when I installed it on my HTC, something changed somewhere and the
default theme changed to the old one. I hadn't really looked at themes, and
didn't really know what had happened, or why it affected subsequent installs
on my N7, so I decided to write it off for now, and change it in an update
later on.

Do you think that it makes it look really old? If so I'll bump the theme
update up in my priority list. Thanks

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Clickable link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiteflying...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiteflyingmonkey.streamclock&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5raXRlZmx5aW5nbW9ua2V5LnN0cmVhbWNsb2NrIl0).

